# ,

## AnD

,          . .  , , ,   ,   . 
       .06616555

----------


## wap-poltava

-     ???

----------


## AnD

-     .

----------


## k

**:     

> ,  ... , ,

   ,       ? 
: ,   ...

----------


## AnD

> **:     ,       ?

----------


## AnD



----------


## vladd

"- " (  "90-60-90"),      ( - ,  , ,      ""  " ").
"ܺ"  ,    (  ""      ,    "ܺ   //+ '). 
P.S.
  ""  "", ..... " " (    ).

----------


## AnD



----------


## AnD

?

----------


## andy

> ?

  !

----------

